# My sheep kids are here! Pics, lookie!!



## secuono (Oct 6, 2011)

My trio of Babydolls are here! My pony kinda ran em around for a bit, but I think he is chilling out some.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats!!  And what is the green stuff all over the ewes' faces?    Burs?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Luck with your new Sheep!  

What a lovely sky in that first picture.  Your place appears very tranquil.


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice.....congrats......it's nice to get new members to the sheep family.


----------



## secuono (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep, burs. Wonder how you keep their wool clean after shearing..?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 7, 2011)

I would shear them, but I don't see how it's such a horrible thing.  They will be uncomfortable covered in burs, so I would shear them or hand pick (but that would take forever).


----------



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> My trio of Babydolls are here! My pony kinda ran em around for a bit, but I think he is chilling out some.
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...20458_100000705527207_907266_1106784067_n.jpg
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...020326_100000705527207_907268_363705757_n.jpg
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...686872_100000705527207_907269_240708271_n.jpg


lol sheep kids?????


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

Did they come with the burs all over them or did they get them from your place?  I would just shear them, we still have some warmer weather left. I am not so sure it is like a big major deal. But if the seller sold them like that, it would have been nice if they had tried to clean them up a little more for you. Unless you got the deal of the century. 

Good luck with them.  Hope all the animals are doing well on your farm.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

We have burs on our pasture, but there's not a lot and they tend to congregate along the fence line. My sheep like to eat them, though--along with the thistles! (I don't know how they can't eat those things. It hurts when I step on them but it doesn't hurt when it's in their mouth...?  lol)


----------



## secuono (Oct 7, 2011)

They came w/the burs, but our pasture isn't that great either. Last owners of this house had a cow and horses, they could care less about the land or house...
I've started cutting it all down and cleaning up fence lines, but it will take a long time just mowing for it to be nice again. We didn't have a riding mower before, so it's all [4acres] tall grass and mixed weeds.


----------



## secuono (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## parjackson (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice sheep kids!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!  What sweet animals.  Very alert.  That's a really good sign.  Good Luck with them.  Can't wait to get my own.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice sheep!  I really think you need to get those burrs off ASAP!! Those burrs contain seeds and before long, your own pasture will be full of burrs too.  It's much easier to prevent them than to get rid of them.


----------



## doo dah (Oct 8, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> very nice sheep!  I really think you need to get those burrs off ASAP!! Those burrs contain seeds and before long, your own pasture will be full of burrs too.  It's much easier to prevent them than to get rid of them.


X2!  Very pretty sheep, and fluffy!


----------



## secuono (Oct 8, 2011)

doo dah said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please read my posts...pasture is already crappy and I'm working on making it nicer. These burs are already in my own pasture. Won't make a difference. I will shear in spring and toss all the wool...or use it for insulation or dog bed stuffing..lol.


----------



## secuono (Oct 8, 2011)

Whoo hoo! The trio came up into the barn all on their own today!!


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 8, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> doo dah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did read your post.  you said your pasture was crappy, you did not say you already had burrs in your pasture.  I was simply pointing out that burrs are NOT a weed you want to get started, but since you already have them, never mind.  

I have a crappy pasture too.  But I don't have burrs or sand spurs so I am careful about bringing in weed that may contaminate my pasture with things I don't already have.


----------



## secuono (Oct 8, 2011)

I said tall grass and mixed weeds, I assumed that meant bur and non bur weeds. 

Anyway, I have at least 3 kinds of bur weeds and lots of other annoying weeds.


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2011)

Went out to get pics, not the best, but oh well. Added horsie pics because they wanted to be included, lol.


----------



## doo dah (Oct 10, 2011)

I also didn't know burs were included in the "weeds" catagory.  Three types of burs   I now feel lucky to only have one!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Love the pics of the horses.  Can't slight them.  They like the "limelight" too.  

Thanks for sharing!   Looks like you are in heaven with your horses and sheep!  Wishing you all the Best!


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice photos....cute sheep and horses....I like the barn too.....


----------



## soniat (Oct 19, 2011)

nice pics you have shared here,

congrats.... cute Sheep

Have a good day


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 19, 2011)

Adorable!!!!  Thanks for posting pics


----------

